# I'm scaring myself now



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a guy buy a customized Polish Eagle and then asked if I could make a sign for a craft shop in Oklahoma. Don't know the circumstances but he sent sent me a pic of the logo and said it had to able to be hung or attached to a wall - depending on the show. I made the frame and back out of maple and the sign from Corafoam, and then glued it in the frame, after painting with acrylics and spraying Rustoleum semi gloss clear, with TB Ultimate. Sent it off on the brown truck today.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks great John.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice job! You've got a nice customer base built up.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great looking


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Still working on Polish signs I see. 

Really nice-looking sign. I'm sure they will be happy with it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Great job, John!!

David


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, John. Turned out really well.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks really nice!


----------



## badluck (Nov 18, 2020)

What do you mean by Polish Eagle?
Is it the Polish flag?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @badluck


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

badluck said:


> What do you mean by Polish Eagle?
> Is it the Polish flag?


The Polish Eagle is the main symbol just like the bald eagle is in the USA - only been around about 1000 years longer.


----------



## badluck (Nov 18, 2020)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum @badluck


Thanks, I appreciate that.


----------



## badluck (Nov 18, 2020)

honesttjohn said:


> The Polish Eagle is the main symbol just like the bald eagle is in the USA - only been around about 1000 years longer.
> View attachment 397923


I did look it up after I asked my question.
But thanks for the explanation.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

You did a fantastic job on your customers custom sign. You should be proud of it.


----------

